# VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2019)

*VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Auf Webseiten wie tft-central liest man oft dass bei VA Paneln die hohen Refreshraten wie 165hz oder 144hz bei VA Panel eher Marketingquatsch ist. Wegen der schlechten Reaktionsverhalten der Pixel sollen echte 144hz garnicht möglich sein. Mit g2g Zeiten von über 8 ms ist der Pixel zu langsam. Für 144hz müssten laut tft-central 6.94 ms erreicht werden. Sonst gibt es wohl smearing. Was bedeutet das?
Sind die 144 hz keine echten 144 hz? Wie schlimm ist das so genannte smearing? Heißt es dass ich für echte 144 hz eben doch auf tn zurück muss?

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

In der Theorie ist das richtig. Bei 144 Hz darf ein Subpixel höchstens für den Farbwechsel hin zum neuen Bild 1/144 Sekunden (= 6,94 ms) brauchen,  Tatsächlich schwanken die Reaktionszeiten unterschiedlicher Farbwechsel, gerade bei VA-Panels ziemlich stark. In einigen dunklen Farbwechsel sind die Reaktionszeiten richtig böse zweistellig. In den meisten helleren aber stets unter 6 ms - kann also einigermaßen schlierenarm mit 144 Hz die Bilder wechsel. Jedes VA-Panel hat ausnahmslos starke Schlieren in dunklen Bereichen. Die werden aber nicht weniger, wenn man die Frequenz runterschaltet, das wäre der falsche Rückschluss.

Ich halte daher die Behauptung des ansonsten sehr geschätzten Kollegen für Quark, das Panel sei pauschal für 144 Hz zu langsam. Ja, in manchen Farbwechsel schon, in den meisten aber nicht. 

Letztlich kommt es drauf an, was man sieht. Nach Simons Behauptung habe ich mir den Samsung C32HG70 nochmal angeschaut und er schliert mit 120 Hz nicht weniger als mit 144 Hz.


----------



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist das richtig. Bei 144 Hz darf ein Subpixel höchstens für den Farbwechsel hin zum neuen Bild 1/144 Sekunden (= 6,94 ms) brauchen,  Tatsächlich schwanken die Reaktionszeiten unterschiedlicher Farbwechsel, gerade bei VA-Panels ziemlich stark. In einigen dunklen Farbwechsel sind die Reaktionszeiten richtig böse zweistellig. In den meisten helleren aber stets unter 6 ms - kann also einigermaßen schlierenarm mit 144 Hz die Bilder wechsel. Jedes VA-Panel hat ausnahmslos starke Schlieren in dunklen Bereichen. Die werden aber nicht weniger, wenn man die Frequenz runterschaltet, das wäre der falsche Rückschluss.
> 
> Ich halte daher die Behauptung des ansonsten sehr geschätzten Kollegen für Quark, das Panel sei pauschal für 144 Hz zu langsam. Ja, in manchen Farbwechsel schon, in den meisten aber nicht.
> 
> Letztlich kommt es drauf an, was man sieht. Nach Simons Behauptung habe ich mir den Samsung C32HG70 nochmal angeschaut und er schliert mit 120 Hz nicht weniger als mit 144 Hz.



Super danke. Wäre für mich mal eine super Idee für einen Test. Inwiefern tatsächlich die 144 Hz sich auf VA Panel von TN unterscheiden. Was bedeutet das Ganze denn jetzt? Sind die 144 hz bei VA echte 144 hz? Was passiert genau wenn die Pixel zu langsam sind?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Nunja, der gute Simon testet ja schon genauso wie ich jeden Monitor auf Reaktionszeiten und interpretiere das Ganze ja auch immer. Die 144 Hz unterscheiden sich von TN, dass ein TN eben weniger schliert.

Wenn du mal so rein hypothetisch ein Bild hättest, das zwischen zwei Farben mit zu langsamer Reaktionszeit bei 144 Hz hin und herschaltet, würdest du nur einen undefinierbaren Brei sehen. Nur kommt das in der Praxis so eben kaum vor. Davon abgesehen fallen die VA-Schlieren weniger auf, eben weil sie nur in dunklen kontrastarmen Farbwechseln auftreten.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Super danke. Wäre für mich mal eine super Idee für einen Test. Inwiefern tatsächlich die 144 Hz sich auf VA Panel von TN unterscheiden. Was bedeutet das Ganze denn jetzt? Sind die 144 hz bei VA echte 144 hz? Was passiert genau wenn die Pixel zu langsam sind?



Na es gibt Schlieren. 
Heisst, bei Bewegung siehst du einen Schweif hinter Objekten. 
Gut sehen kannst du das bei dunklen Inhalten. 
Hatte das zb aber auch bei Fifa, beim roten Dreieck auf grünen Rasen. 
Da hat das rote Dreieck immer schön einen kleinen Schweif hinter sich hergezogen. 
Bei TN hast du das nicht oder nur sehr schwach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam fÃ¼r 144 hz?*

Hier mit kann man den Effekt sehen
UFO Test: Framerates

Und viele schöne Tests findest Du hier:
EIZO Monitortest

...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam fÃ¼r 144 hz?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mit kann man den Effekt sehen
> UFO Test: Framerates
> 
> Und viele schöne Tests findest Du hier:
> ...



Den hier finde ich noch besser: UFO Test: Ghosting
Hier sieht man auf VA-Panels, dass auf dunklem Grund das Ufo etwas stärker schliert.


----------



## Rammler2 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Theoretisch sind die 144 hz ja dann eigentlich ein Witz wenn das Panel das nicht schafft. Ob mal ein Panel kommt, das tatsächlich eine so schnelle Reaktion schafft, dass mann 144 hz ohne Schlieren hinbekommt? Wieos setzen alle Hersteller dann auf VA? Aber das wird sicher auch der Grund sein wieso bei esport nur mit tn gespeilt wird


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Weil bessere BQ als TN..

Warum se dann aber bei VA immer hinausschießen müssen frage ich mich da aber auch.

Bei VA ist bei 100Hz meistens schluss,drüber ist einfach nur Marketing.

Schneller als TN zusammen mit  bessere BQ gibts nur bei OLED,und der E-Sport ist da auch schon mit drann solche Monitore mit zu entwickeln.

Ansonsten bleibt dir nix anderes über als zu entscheiden,klareres Bild oder schöner ein zwischending wäre IPS.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Theoretisch sind die 144 hz ja dann eigentlich ein Witz wenn das Panel das nicht schafft. Ob mal ein Panel kommt, das tatsächlich eine so schnelle Reaktion schafft, dass mann 144 hz ohne Schlieren hinbekommt? Wieos setzen alle Hersteller dann auf VA? Aber das wird sicher auch der Grund sein wieso bei esport nur mit tn gespeilt wird



Theoretisch schafft das Panel ja die 144 Hz in den meisten Farbwechseln. VA ist eben kontraststärker mit höherer Farbtiefe, hat daher bessere Bildqualität als TN, was für die meisten Anwender/Gamer wichtiger ist als hier und da etwas mehr Schlieren. Bei Esports kommt es eben nur aufs Bewegtbild an.

Ganz davon abgesehen sind Schlieren nicht nur durch die Reaktionszeiten der Farbwechsel bedingt. OLED hat bspw. durchgehend eine 0,1 ms an Reaktionszeit und trotzdem ist das Bild nicht vollkommen schlierenfrei. Das liegt an der Trägheit des Auges, welches die schnellen Einzelbilder zu einem Matsch zusammenrührt. Daher hast du bei 60 Hz OLED immer mehr Schlieren als etwa bei 144 Hz VA.

Außerdem nimmt die Stärke der Schlieren nicht direkt proportional mit der Reaktionszeit zu. 5 ms hat nicht 5 mal längere Schlieren als 1 ms - eben weil die Hz auch da mit reinspielen.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Weil bessere BQ als TN..
> Bei VA ist bei 100Hz meistens schluss,drüber ist einfach nur Marketing.



Bitte glaubt solche Aussagen einfach nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Und wieso nicht?
Was ist daran falsch?

Also hat VA keine bessere BQ als TN?

Und die Schaltzeitn von VA reichen meistens nicht für über 100Hz willste hier auch abstreiten?

Langsam denke ich das hier nur schön geredet wird,und wenn jemand das mal aufm Punkt bringt wird gemeint das man keine Ahnung hätte.
Hier müsste sich wohl jemand nochmal besser mit der Technik beschäfftigen.


Werdet wohl mehr bezahlt wenn man so ein Stuss von sich gibt sorry aber das muss ich jetzt mal so sagen,auch wenn der Post wieder fleißig gelöscht werden sollte..

Bei VA haste mehr Schlieren bei 144Hz als 100Hz,wer das heute immer noch vertuschen tut obwohls etliche Tests gibt die das belegen der sollte sich dann wohl in einen anderen Bereich umsehen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Na dann zeig doch mal so einen Test, du Profi.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Schau TFTCentral z.b LG 32GK850G  schaue PCMonitors da gibts genug davon und man siehts eindeutig...

Aber hier hats eh kein Sinn zu diskutieren,weil ja nur du recht hast
Hier wird ja auch die Subpixeltruktur abgestreitet das die nicht bei VA gg. sei und die schrift nicht fransig und unscharf macht vorallem bei SVA.

Aber du kannst mir ja auch das gegenteil beweisen du Profi.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Nunja, ich behaupte nicht, immer recht zu haben. Aber ich habe bereits auf der letzten Seite argumentiert, warum ich es falsch halte, von der Reaktionszeit auf die Hz zu schließen bzw. zu behaupten, das Panel sei pauschal zu langsam. Brauche mich nicht auf jeder Seite zu wiederholen.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu dir. Du hast bis jetzt die Behauptungen aus dem Internet einfach nachgeplappert.

Hast du dir die 144 Hz bei VAs denn überhaupt mal selbst angeschaut?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Du sagst ich soll dir das zeigen hab ich gemacht,weil ohne Messwerte und co. kann man viel erzählen.

Ja ich hab genug 144Hz VAs gehabt zuletzt der C27JG50 aber VA taugt mir nicht wirklich aber eher wegen der doch schlechten Schriftdarstellung.

Und auf 144Hz driftet das deutlich ab,vorallem natürlich bei dunklen/grauen übergängen die man sogut wie übeall hat da wirds schon mächtig blurry.
Vom Ghosting sprechen wir da noch garnicht.

Auf 100Hz war das bedeutend angenehmer,auch beim C34 der nativ nur 100Hz hat war das deutlich besser.


Und ich plapper nix nach sondern mache mir selber ein Bild von,hab sogut wie die meisten verdächtigen Monitore durch.


Es soll ja jeder kaufen was er will,aber Sachen verharmlosen oder abstreiten ist einfach mist,je näher die Hz an der optimalen Schaltzeit ist,deso besser.
Also das was weit drüberschießt geht nunmal ins negative schlierentechnisch.

Das trifft übringens auch für IPS und TN zu,ja es gibt auch TNs dich nicht optimal sind..


----------



## Rammler2 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Das doofe ist, dass ich gerne CS GO spiele und mir Farben nicht wichtig sind. Ich würde gerne den TN nehmen und 240 Hz genießen. Doch eigentlich wollte ich mal ein Panel das größer als 27 Zoll ist.  Größer als 27 Zoll gibt es aber kein TN mehr. Das bedeutet ich muss mich entscheiden zwischen guten Farben mit großem Display und eben schmieren, oder nir 27 Zoll doofe Farben und super scharf...


Obs mal die eierlegende Wollmilchsau geben wird?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Nein gibts nicht,und wirds nie geben.

Das blöde ist ja das du schon 27" hast^^

Ich halte generell nix von 32"@WQHD vorallem in Kombi mit VA.


Alternative IPS@27".

Du kannst dir das halt auch erstmal anschauen,vielleicht taugt es dir ja..


32" und besseres Bild+mehr Hz biste sogut wie auf VA festgenagelt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Es soll ja jeder kaufen was er will,aber Sachen verharmlosen oder abstreiten ist einfach mist,je näher die Hz an der optimalen Schaltzeit ist,deso besser.
> Also das was weit drüberschießt geht nunmal ins negative schlierentechnisch.



Ich verharmlose nicht, ich argumentiere einfach. Pauschal zu behaupten "alles über 100 Hz ist Marketing" ist mist. Hier übrigens der von dir genannte Test, der deine These auch widerlegt: LG 32GK850G Review - TFT Central - ganz unten der Vergleich zwischen 120 und 165 Hz. Wie ich vorhin gesagt habe: bisschen rot, aber das Meiste grün.

Klar, der Simon empfiehlt 120 Hz, ich halt nicht. Ich finde auch, sein Bild zeigt, dass 165 Hz nicht schlimmer ist als die 120 Hz. Ist mir klar, dass wenn man daran glaubt, einem auch die 100 Hz "besser" vorkommen. Aber jeder wie er will. Viel Spaß mit deinem 144 Hz Monitor auf 100 Hz.




Rammler2 schrieb:


> Obs mal die eierlegende Wollmilchsau geben wird?



Kommt drauf an, was man darunter versteht. Es ist nicht so, dass du auf einem TN besser CS spielt. An sich ist das auf einem 32er VA genau so gut möglich. Nur ein TN ist da halt besser, wenn es um die letzten 3 % Performance geht. Dann fang aber auch an, konsequent an allen Stellschrauben zu tunen, etwa deiner Herzfrequenz.

Es gibt bspw. den Acer Z1 bzw. Asus PG27VQ - das ist ein Edel-TN-Panel, reaktionsschnell und trotzdem relativ gute Farben. Kostet aber halt auch. Ist außerdem 27 Zoll und curved.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Lass gut sein du willst es halt nicht verstehen.

Und ich sagte die meisten nicht alle,Marketing war vielleicht etwas dumm gewählt weil das Smoothere hat man ja trotzdem nur nicht das schlierenarme wie es wäre bei optimalen Schaltzeiten für Hz X.

Das ist eine einfache rechnung ich brauch XSchaltzeit für X Hz um das optimal zu nutzen ist das nicht gg. gibts mehr Schlieren,weis nicht wieso du dich jetzt so dumm stellst und 40MS drüber ist einfach eine Hausnummer und kann man nicht übersehen was bringen mir 144Hz wenn ich nix mehr erkenne...
Dann ist das bei 100Hz faktisch besser,zwar auch nicht bei den drifts da bei 38MS+ aber bei denen die über 6,xx MS gehen schon.

Und wenn du mal lesen würdes und nicht krampfhaft hier das Haar suchen würdest,dann wüsstest du das ich nicht mehr auf einen VA spiele.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Also mal ehrlich, man erkennt anhand der Bilder doch, dass bei 165Hz mehr Schlieren vorhanden sind.
Und ja, bei den Reaktionszeiten ist nur ein bisschen rot, aber dafür richtig langsam.
VA hat nunmal wesentlich mehr Schlieren als zB TN oder viele IPS.
Ich hatte jahrelang VA, erst mit 60Hz und später 120, 144 und sogar 200Hz.
Ich habe VA auch lange verteidigt, nur sind VA Monitore bei bestimmten Spielszenarien deutlich unterlegen, seihe das Beispiel mit Fifa.

Es gibt aber auch bei VA Monitore nochmal teils deutliche Unterschiede.
Zb hat man bei MSP MPG27CQ nur dir Wahl zwischen Schlieren und Overshoot.
Wenn man da einen langsamen IPS, namentlich Acer XV272UP, als Vergleich nimmt, verhält der sich ähnlich.
Der Unterschied ist dabei, dass die Schlieren und der Overshoot dabei nicht so gross ist.

Ja, VA hat den besten Kontrast, nur leider liegt der teilweise auch nur noch bei 2000:1 anstatt wie früher bei 5000:1 oder noch höher.
Dazu kommen halt VA glow und ein deutlich schlechteres Bild bei seitlicher Betrachtung.

Jedes Panel hat halt seine Vor und Nachteile und jeder entscheidet selber, welchen Tod er sterben will.
Aber Fakt ist numal, dass VA teilweise deutlich zu langsam für 144Hz ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist numal, dass VA teilweise deutlich zu langsam für 144Hz ist.



Ja, teilweise. Größtenteils aber nicht. Alles andere bestreite ich gar nicht bzw. ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Rammler2 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Wieso werden eigentlich  über 27 zoll kein tn mehr angeboten? Heißt größeres Panel gleich langsamere Schaltzeiten?


----------



## massaker (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich  über 27 zoll kein tn mehr angeboten? Heißt größeres Panel gleich langsamere Schaltzeiten?



Ich habe einen Acer mit einem Innolux 28" UHD TN-Panel.... Und kann Dir gleich sagen woran das liegt - eher an Blickwinkeln! Man muss schon etwas weiter weg sein, damit das Bild schön Homogen bleibt. Sobald man ein bisschen näher ran geht (ist ja auch "4K"!) und etwas angewinkelt in die Ecken blickt, dann weiß man sofort - noch größer darf ein TN-Panel nicht werden!


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

TN ist bei 27" teilweise schon arg grenzwertig, da würde ich schon mindestens 80cm Abstand empfehlen.
Leider hat man dann trotzdem noch relativ grosse Farbtemperaturunterschiede zwischen oben und unten.


----------



## Grisu8 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*

Das klingt so, als ob IPS die beste Wahl ist. Oder anders formuliert: IPS ist zwar auch Mist, aber nicht so großer Mist wie VA und TN.


----------



## massaker (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Das klingt so, als ob IPS die beste Wahl ist. Oder anders formuliert: IPS ist zwar auch Mist, aber nicht so großer Mist wie VA und TN.



Jawohl, IPS hat jedoch eigene NAchteile, die erst mit FALD weg sind... Aber wir wissen was Acer beim X27 und Asus beim PG27UQ für die Perfektion verlangen, ich will gar nicht wissen bei wieviel €€ die 32-Zoll-Veriationen der genannten Monitore im Herbst starten werden, wenn die 35" VAs schon bei ca. 3000€ sind.


----------



## Grisu8 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



massaker schrieb:


> Jawohl, IPS hat jedoch eigene NAchteile, die erst mit FALD weg sind... Aber wir wissen was Acer beim X27 und Asus beim PG27UQ für die Perfektion verlangen, ich will gar nicht wissen bei wieviel €€ die 32-Zoll-Veriationen der genannten Monitore im Herbst starten werden, wenn die 35" VAs schon bei ca. 3000€ sind.



Ach, das sind doch schnapper! Ich meine, ich baue gerade an einem PC der mitlerweile wahrscheinlich bei um die 7000€ liegt, was sind da nochmal 2000€ für einen Monitor? 
Wobei, wenn es den PG27 auch als WQHD Version geben würde, würde ich glatt überlegen das Teil zu kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 hz?*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Das klingt so, als ob IPS die beste Wahl ist. Oder anders formuliert: IPS ist zwar auch Mist, aber nicht so großer Mist wie VA und TN.



Es gibt von allen Dreien Mist und Nicht-Mist, um es auch mal pauschal zu sagen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Du baust dir nen Rechner für 7000€ und willst dann nur WQHD?


----------



## massaker (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du baust dir nen Rechner für 7000€ und willst dann nur WQHD?



Jawohl, der war echt gut  Also bei diesem Budget wäre X27 wohl überhaupt kein Problem, sowie eine entsprechende Grafikkarte. Mehr noch - da würde ich glatt zum PG35VQ  oder Predator X35 greifen ohne viel zu überlegen!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Du willst dir echt so einen überteuerten Monitor mit schlechter Reaktionszeit antun?
Asus ROG Swift PG35VQ Review - TFT Central
Sau langsam in dunklen Bereichen.


----------



## massaker (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ja, leider kein Wunder geschehen. Ist zwar keine Katastrophe, aber in dunklen Szenarien 22,5 bis 42,5fps sauber darzustellen - da haben wir schon bessere VAs erlebt. 
Habe zwar noch etwas Hoffnung auf "schlechtes Exemplar" "Firmware Evolution" oder "bessere Abstimmung beim Acer" - ist aber mehr eine Selbstherapie.
Vermutlich werden die alle (Asus, Acer und AOC) unter den selben Problemen leiden... Und für meine Szenarien ist wohl IPS immer noch besser geeignet.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Habe ähnliches gemessen - Spitze von 34 ms.  Ich würde das auch hier nicht überdramatisieren, ist halt ein VA. Die Bilder beweisen auch hier: Es gibt keinen Grund runterzutakten, gerade weil sonst der Vorteil der schnellen Farbwechsel verloren geht.


----------



## Berky (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ein 165hz VA das wegen längeren Schaltzeiten schmiert ist trotzdem flüssiger zum spielen als ein 100Hz VA das weniger oder gar nicht schmiert. Als schnellen Schooter Gamer finde ich einen spürbaren Inputlag viel schlimmer als ein wenig geschmiere.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Wenn ich nur schnelle Shooter spielen würde, hätte ich nen schnellen TN.
Am besten noch mit 240Hz.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Du hattest aber mit dem MSI MPG wirklich einen ziemlich schlierenden VA mit relativ schlechtem Overdrive. Da gibt es deutlich bessere.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Naja, nicht so schlimm wie der Z35 bei 200Hz.
Ziemlich schlierend, gemessen mit 2,4-5ms.
Quelle: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni...Q-Review-Bildqualitaet-Reaktionszeit-1252805/
Dort steht was von wenig Schlieren.
Zudem fehlt in dem Test die oberste Reihe, dort würde man die starken Schlieren sehen, die im Test nicht erwähnt wurden.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ja, habe den Screenshot mit den Reaktionszeiten damals noch nicht gemacht. Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich geneigt, ihn wieder abzuschaffen und nur noch Bilder wie dort zu zeigen, bevor man sich in der Kaffeesatzleserei der einzelnen Werte verliert.

Der MPG27CQ hat auch keine typischen VA-Ausreißer, deswegen wurden sie auch nicht erwähnt. Habe nu nochmal nachgeschaut: Höchstwert bei Overdrive "normal": 5ms! Minimum: 2,4 ms, Durchschnitt: 4,1 ms.

Eigentlich sehr gute Werte für ein VA, aber die Schlieren sind trotzdem nicht gerade optimal wegen dem versautem Overdrive, das entweder zu niedrig oder zu hoch ist.
Die Schlieren siehste ja auf dem Bild und die schwarzen Kanten schlieren nicht stärker als etwa andere Farben. Ich denke halt, die Ufo-Bilder sind aussagekräftiger als die Schaltmatrix.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Beides ist wichtig.
Aber in dunklen Bereichen hat der nie im Leben nur 5ms.
Kann ja nur schätzen aber waren locker die üblichen 20-30ms.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Naja, was soll ich anderes sagen, außer Gleiche wie damals zu Samsung, als sie meinten, ihre Geräte wären flicker free: Das Oszilloskop lügt nicht 

Habe hier einen anderen Test gefunden: https://www.rtings.com/images/revie...cq/optix-mpg27cq-response-time-fast-large.jpg Aber die Messung zwischen 0-100 % ist technisch nicht korrekt, wie mir das Ingenieursbüro einbläute, 10-90 % wäre korrekt, so machen das auch tftcentral und die Panel-Hersteller.

In der Schaltzeit ganz oben links siehste einen schwierigen Fall, der Raum für Interpretationen lässt. 0-80: 5,9 ms, 0-100: 27,9 ms. Zwei Werte für nur ein Bild. Welchen nimmste? Mir wurde gesagt: Nie 100 %, weil der Farbwert auch schon vor dem "Lupferer" erreicht wird.

Hm, also das Oszilloskop lügt insofern doch, wenn man es eben falsch ließt bzw. blind drauf vertraut. Denn es ermittelt die Schaltzeiten automatisch zwischen 10 und 90 %. Und wenn die 90 % nach dem Lupferer liegen, ist der Wert eigentlich falsch, da er bei einer ungleichmäßig verlaufenden Flanke nichts über das Schlierenverhalten aussagt.

Ein schönes Beispiel hier für Fallen, in die man bei Messwerten tappen kann, wie etwa der Troll, der mich auf den vorherigen Seiten hier deswegen anging.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Das ist das Problem, gerade die Hersteller messen den besten Punkt für sie. 
Nehmen wir doch zb deinen Test vom Aorus Monitor mit Innolux Panel. 
Selbst das ist schneller in dunklen Bereichen schneller und hat schon über 10ms.
Hatte direkt daneben einen Acer XV272UP und einen AOC AG271QG, da sieht man schön, um wieviel schneller das AUO AHVA Panel gegenüber dem Samsung SVA und Innolux AAS Panel ist. 
Mein jetziger ist da auch wesentlich schneller. 
Müsste dazu mal nen paar Vergleichsbilder machen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Persönliche Erfahrung: Bin von IPS auf VA gewechselt, finde das Schmieren nicht schlimm/nur wahrnehmbar, wenn man geziehlt drauf achtet. Es ist definitiv nicht so, dass der wie bekloppt anfängt zu schmieren, wenn man sich den 144 Hz nähert. Der höhere Kontrast isses auf jeden Fall wert, so ein geiles Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Die meisten Gsync Monitore halten die Schlieren über den gesamten Gsyncbereich auch relativ konstant.
Gibt aber auch da welche, die mehr schlieren.
Ich spiel eh dauerhaft mit 144Hz und hab da keinerlei Probleme mit der Reaktionszeit, ist so für mich wesentlich angenehmer.
Den Kontrast vermisse ich nicht wirklich mehr, da der eh durch die Probleme von VA nicht so toll rüberkommt, wie er eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel hier für Fallen, in die man bei Messwerten tappen kann, wie etwa der Troll, der mich auf den vorherigen Seiten hier deswegen anging.



Ich bin kein Troll,aber vielleicht muss man erst bei Testseiten arbeiten um hier was sagen zu können PCGH typisch halt.
Vorallem du betitelst ja gerne mal Leute als Troll die gegen dich sprechen hab ich schon öfters von dir lesen müssen.
Würden die Testseiten sowas mehr ansprechen(auch andere VA typischen Dinger) gäbe es nämlich keine solche Seiten mehr,hör einfach auf alles "schön" zu reden das kannste beim ahnungslosen Mainstream machen..

Du hast schon genug andere Sachen abgestritten also mit dem Troll kann ich auch auf dich zurückwerfen

Fakt ist VA ist im dunklen eine Kröte und man sieht das deutlich ob das nune 15MS sind oder 30MS spielt da keine Rolle mehr,weil beides nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Kontrast vermisse ich nicht wirklich mehr, da der eh durch die Probleme von VA nicht so toll rüberkommt, wie er eigentlich sein sollte.



Nein,um gottes willen sag sowas nicht sonst biste auch noch ein Troll.

Weil dann haste nämlich den falschen VA Monitor gehabt, der für 1000€ hat sowas nämlich nicht,und TNs haben ab 800€ auch auf einmal ne   Blickwinkelstabilität und Farben eines IPS das ist hier nämlich die Logik.

Ka wie man sowas hier noch ernst nehmen kann..

Aber gut,die meisten testen nix und hecheln wie Hunde hinterm Knochen hinterher.

Wenn man sich einiges angeschaut und getestet hat dann kommt man auch dahinter.


Aber gleich kommt der Aufklärer wieder
Mal sehen welche Nadel er jetzt gefunden hat.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Der letzte VA mit ordentlichem Kontrast den ich hatte, war der Eizo FG2421.
Aber war halt lahm ohne Ende und die Farben auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Der hatte auch noch ein Panel von Sharp und kein lolsung oder MVA Staub und Pixelinversion Schleuder.

Dinge die es hier aber nie gibt,aber hier ist ja alles möglich

Trotzdem ändert das auch nix das er  ne richtige Ente war..
Farben sehen auf VA auch nicht toll aus,geht alles richtung ausgewaschen,vorallem je weiter es zum Rand geht.
Da hilft auch kein QD..


Aber was solls hauptsache große Zahlen stehen drann das zieht doch bei der Masse.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Mal ab von der ganzen Diskussion.


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel hier für Fallen, in die man bei Messwerten tappen kann, wie etwa der Troll, der mich auf den vorherigen Seiten hier deswegen anging.



Wenn ich hier jemanden als Troll bezeichne, werde ich gesperrt.
Also sollten Redakteure solche Behauptungen bitte auch unterlassen.
Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Für mich gelten hier dieselben Regeln bzw. ich würde zusätzlich einen Einlauf vom Chef bekommen. Aber nachdem mir von dumm stellen und gekauft sein so einiges vorgeworfen wurde, habe mich mir halt das Niveau auch erlaubt, anstatt einfach zum Mod zu rennen. Grade weils hier ja nicht mehr um die Sache geht, sondern einfach nur ums Recht haben, wie eben so oft im Forum. Daher war mir das einfach zu doof.
Bitte.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Natürlich ging es um die Sache.
Der Fakt ist einfach, dass VA gerade in dunklen Bereichen deutlich langsamer als IPS und TN ist.
Das ist ja erst mal nicht so schlimm, aber es ist halt deutlich langsamer.
Das sieht man an den Schaltzeiten, genauso wie am Ufo Ghosting Test.
Wer keine Probleme damit hat, alles gut.
Nur sollte man es nicht einfach so unter den Tisch kehren.

Ist halt das Gleiche wie beim PWM Backlight.
Manche Leute haben das selbst bei 250Hz keine Probleme, anderen Leuten reichen erst Frequenzen die deutlich höher sind.
Man muss halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und eventuell Dinge kontrollieren, die von Anderen angebracht werden.

Ich hab zb kein Problem mit der Subpixelstruktur von SVA, gut ist sie deswegen trotzdem nicht.
Dafür habe ich halt Probleme mit PWM Backlight und habe nur deswegen mein letzes Handy verkauft.

Aber um mal wieder auf VA zurück zu kommen, hier mal ein Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt halt gut, weil 100Hz und 144Hz im direkten Vergleich zu sehen sind.
Es sind deutlich mehr Schlieren bei 144Hz.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ein letztes Mal: Ich habe NIE angezweifelt, das VA in dunklen Bereichen langsamer ist  - im Gegenteil - ich predige das bei jedem VA-Test, sofern es denn der Fall ist. Es ging hier um die Interpretation der langsamen Schaltzeiten, eben ob sie zu langsam für 144 Hz sind! 

Ich habe einfach darauf hingewiesen, dass man das eben differenziert betrachten muss und nicht blind die Milchmädchenrechnung "Alle Werte über 1/144 Hz sind *******" anstellen darf. Eben weil die "Länge" der Schlieren nicht direkt proportional zu den Messwerten verlaufen 20 ms heißt eben nicht viel mal stärkere Schlieren als 5 ms! Außerdem kommt es auf den Kontrast des Farbwechsels an, wie stark unser Auge das wahrnimmt. Auch kommt es auf die Bilder pro Sekunde bzw. Hz drauf an, wie flüssig ein Bild wirkt. Ein OLED mit 60 Hz mit 0,1 ms schliert IMMER mehr als ein guter 144-Hz-Monitor, der vllt. auf max. 5 ms kommt (Faktor 50 in der Reaktionszeit!).

Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch sagen soll, außer, dass ihr in Herrgotts Namen nicht einfach NUR von den GtG-Werten auf die Schlieren schließen dürft, denn die Aussagekraft der Schaltzeiten ist einfach begrenzt. Ich habe das nun wiederholt technisch begründet. Und nein, ich muss nicht 100 % richtig liegen, weswegen ich ja für den Austausch letztlich auch hier bin.

Wenn ich aber meine These vorher begründe und hier dann jemand reinpoltert, der mit seiner ohnehin in Stein gemeißelten Meinung so pauschalen Quark  "alles über 100 Hz ist Marketing" ohne selbst zu Argumentation zu liefern, geschweige denn auf meine eingeht - ja ignoriert - dann kritisiere ich das doch verdammt nochmal zu Recht! Von den persönlichen Angriffen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ich schliesse ja nicht einfach nur von den GtG Werten auf die Schlieren, sondern setze die Schaltzeiten in Relation zur Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Das da, bei gleichbleibender Schaltzeit, die Schlieren bei einer höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz stärker werden, ist ja nur logisch.
Ein OLED schliert bei 60Hz auch nicht mehr, die Bewegungsunschärfe und Flüssigkeit ist nur niedriger.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das da, bei gleichbleibender Schaltzeit, die Schlieren bei einer höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz stärker werden, ist ja nur logisch.



Das erklär mal bitte. Ich hätte es logisch gefunden, dass die Schlieren bei gleichbleibender Schaltzeit zumindest auch gleich bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Warum sollten sie?
Nehmen wir einfach mal 10ms.
Bei 60Hz alles gut, die Schaltzeit passt gut in Fenster von 16,7ms.
Bei 100Hz das gleiche Spiel. 
Aber schon bei 120Hz passt es nicht mehr ins Fenster von 8,3ms und du hast leichte Schlieren. 
Bei 144Hz und 6,9ms werden die Schlieren nochmals länger.
Und so setzt sich dann fort. 
Die Krönung war damals der Acer Z35 mit VA und 200Hz.
Der hat teilweise 50ms und das bei einem Fenster von 5ms.
Ich hatte da bei dunklen Inhalten teilweise einen 2-3cm langen schwarzen Schweif bei Objekten während einer Bewegung und 200Hz.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ja Moment. Wenn die Reaktionszeit eines Farbwechsels nicht mehr ins Refresh-Intervall passt, wird er:
- entweder zu Ende geführt, sofern kein neuer Farbwechsel ansteht, und überdauert eben mehrere Refreshs.
- oder er wird unterbrochen durch einen neuen Farbwechsel, der unter Umständen in der Reaktionszeit kürzer oder länger ist.

So oder so wird die Reaktionszeit jedenfalls nicht durch kürzere Refreshs verlängert. Oder was verstehe daran falsch?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Siehe das Bild von der letzten Seite.
C27HG70 bei 100Hz und 144Hz.
Reaktionszeit bleibt gleich, schwarzer Schweif wird länger bei 144Hz.
Oder anders herum, als weiteres Beispiel, man bekommt bei 60Hz overshoot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Womit wir beim Vorteil von Gsync wären, dem adaptiven overdrive.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: VA Panel zu langsam für 144 Hz?*

Ich hab genau diesen Monitor und grad mal Ufo laufen lassen, das sieht nicht ansatzweise so schlimm aus.
Hab leider nur crappy Handyfotos an Beweis, inkl Finger im Bild 

Das soll jetzt auch kein Feldzug für VA sein. Jede Displaytechnik hat Schwachpunkte, aber VA bekommt oft mehr Hiebe ab, als es verdient.


----------

